
“Less expensive” iPhone rumor corroborated on both sides of the Pacific - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/01/less-expensive-iphone-rumor-corroborated-on-both-sides-of-the-pacific/
======
fatalerrorx3
I don't know, I find it hard to believe that Apple would try to compete by
lowering the quality of the product, that's never been their thing. Their
products have always been more expensive, and it was always because they built
a nice solid product (i.e. made of durable metals, glass, etc.). Give me a
hunk of metal over a piece of plastic any day of the week.

